
Now Is the Time to Dismantle Our Cities’ Invasive Surveillance Infrastructure - JeanMarcS
https://onezero.medium.com/now-is-the-time-to-dismantle-our-cities-invasive-surveillance-infrastructure-2c34c309b4fe
======
anoniuyiu33412
Not gonna happen, surveillance is infrastructure, many have invested in this
stuff, and it is actually working, you can catch lots of events. At this point
many violent crimes, kidnapping have been solved using street footage, right
out from the surveillance infrastructure.

Also, it is a technology, it is out of the box, nation-states, security forces
are just two big players, MANY private organizations have their own
surveillance systems deployed, even capturing nearby events of all kinds
(cameras are just one type of sensor available, for few extra bucks you can
catch as much wifi, gsm, bluetooth, infrarred footage data as you want).

Do not forget the millions of (personal) cameras already deployed maybe 10
years ago and its coverage enlarged in the last years (now most are wifi or
connected to DVRs).

Not that I like it a lot, but this stuff is here to stay, not because anyone
says it, but because everyone is asking for this technology.

